# ice conditions



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Careful out there. I took a plunge today (with snowshoes) through some still thin ice on a slough. Got out okay, but the half mile walk back to the vehicle was brisk and bracing. The dogs thought it was just funny and came over to drink from the now open water while I was trying to get out.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep, the snow that piled on top of new ice in the cattails and marsh edges really seems to have impeded ice formation. Broke through quite a bit last weekend, but I was only in about ankle deep water so it wasn't bad.


----------

